# Prontogest and clexane injections...anyone else?



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello lovely ladies,

Just wanted to do a quick check...

I am taking the prontogest injections (with the big scary green needles) and my bottom is getting more sore by the day  . Today am feeling a constant ache where I had the injection last night. (Plus felt sorry for myself yesterday evening as could not sleep on my tummy due to BIG clexane bruises and not really on my back due to the aches from the prontogest injections   ) 

Obviously all worth it and really want to do everything I can to help my potential little ones, but guess today is one of those days...

Anyone else in the same boat? 

C xx


----------



## Kasaly (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Cassie a friend recommended EMLA cream for shots, I have now two Clexane shots a day so this is like heaven not to feel it! Doesn t help bruising and after burn but certainly makes the needle itself pain free!!


----------



## Ssharon (Mar 8, 2012)

hi cassis 5

I've started the clexane shot in my tummy, it's such a burning sensation and me getting tearfully, just trying to be positive as its ment to help getting a BFP 

What is that cream called? As I've not heard of it, I'll do anything to ease the needle plain

Really feel sory for you having to inject in UR bottom  

Sharon x


----------



## Ssharon (Mar 8, 2012)

http://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a1040125/anyone_injecting_clexane

Follow the above link and see the 4th post down

......intresting reading and hopeful thinking

Sharon

/links


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Cassie, 

Like you I am on prontogest and clexane injections. 

I had a really bad night on Tuesday with the prontogest as my bottom is killing me, I couldn't even bear to have the duvet on me as the pressure hurt  

I rang my clinic and she said as I had done the injections before on my prev cycle the tissue on my bottom was damaged and its like injecting into old wounds   she said I could try my thighs to give my bottom a break! Which I did last night and was a lot better, not advisable if you've got skinny legs! 

Re the clexane, I have found if you put the needle in on an angle there is less pain + have you tried ice on the area first? Also with the prontogest, are you warming up the vial first? Just pop it in your bra for 5 mins before hand as its an oil based substance it helps reduce the thickness of the oil (my technical term for it!) and reduces the sting. 

I am sharing your pain with these injections so just hope it's all worth while in the end. When are you testing? Any symptoms so far? Xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Cassie


I'm not doing prontogest but am doing daily Clexane. Not much space on tummy with all the bruises!


DH does my injections and he's pretty good!! I don't feel the needle, but I do feel the drug being injected.  The worse the sting the bigger the bruise.  I don't have any advice I'm afraid apart from think about why you're doing it and it'll be worth it!!


I'm currently on 2ww and the best consolation prize I can think of if we get negative will be stopping the injections.  


Hang in there - it'll be worth it. 


S
xxx


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sa11en, I can relate to the bruises almost no space on my tummy!! You are right though, we need to focus on why we are doing this - and the thought of stopping the injections in case of a neg has struck me... even if it would be devastating to get a BFN, at least the pain would stop!!

Lexi, I also had a really bad night on Tuesday, think DH hit a nerve as the area still is really swollen and sore. The one from last night is better. I do warm the vial - and have also ordered a hot water bottle from amazon, should have it today. Apparently it could help to warm the area afterwards. (spent a lot of time on google yesterday  , I will let you know how it goes) Ouch regarding the damaged tissue  . How long ago was your last cycle? I might try my thighs soon - did you use a smaller needle for that?

My testing date is 18/4, cannot believe how slowly time is going...

c xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

Cassie - keep busy!!!!  I started on FF an hour ago!! Whooops!!!! how time flies!!!  luckily we were in Athens for tx so the few days after transfer were a holiday and very relaxed.  Then we came back in time for easter hols which was nice - me and DH putting our feet up, watching films etc.  But when he went back to work on Tuesday the madness has started creeping in.  I have a plan of action every day now with a list of jobs to achieve.  PLus we're trialling net flix so there are loads of tv shows and films to watch.  Currently watching the 4400  Are you working? I'm a teacher so this is my holidays. 


When is the 18th? Next Wednesday? Definitely make a plan to keep busy.  Book into a hotel for the weekend.  Get away. Being in Athens was a great way to start the 2ww!!! Good luck!!!


S
xxx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cassie, I am rapidly going off the thigh option   now have a sore thigh and a sore bottom! Just feel the pain has been spread. Will try the heat option tonight although can you do that on your tummy? I thought you had to keep heat away from that area? Xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

No hot water bottles on tummies during 2ww!!!!!  I assumed Cassie meant for her bot bot!!! Definitely not on tummy!!! I use my cat instead! She's being really gentle and curls up on my tummy every time I sit on the sofa.  Ahhhh!


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks sa11en, ahhh bless her. I think animals have a 6th sense about these things you know   xxx


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sa11en, keeping busy is good, you seem to be doing  very well - Have my to-do list, but seem to end up just staring at it    and yes, am working so that goes for both my work to-do list and my personal to-do list.... Would love to be home watching TV, can just picture myself in the sofa in front a a few TV shows / series / films that DH REALLY not would want to watch   , good for you!  Your cat sounds lovely btw!

Lexi, no nothing hot anywhere near the tummy!! (Or I would be in a hot bath the whole evenings) I am planning on putting the waterbottle on my bottom on the injection site (prontogest, i now have lumps, what is that all about??!!   ). Clexane site (my poor tummy) will have to suffer as usual.  Keep me posted on your thigh. I heard that it could be painful, but thought that at some point the combination of NO painfree spots on my bottom and the smaller (hopefully) needle I would make the switch, at least to try...

C xx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cassie, yep I have lumps too! My clinic said to avoid the lumps but I am running out of space so just going to have to deal with it. We used the same needle for the thigh so that's perhaps why  

My dog had her op yesterday so she can't have pups so we are both sitting in kitchen feeling very sorry for ourselves xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh Cassie - you mentioned the B word...I miss my baths!!! If I can't drink wine then a long soak in the tub works wonders for stress....but alas - it's not meant to be!!  I think once we're out of the 2ww we can have baths so that'll help ease aches, pains and stop us feeling like pin cushions.  Also, the elation of a positive will also get rid of any wallowing in self pity as we'll be so elated!!!


Yup - my cat is gorgeous!! (I'm so modest!!   ) I was a bit worried about letting her on my lap during the 2ww as she pads a lot, but she seems to settle quite quickly these days.  And if she pads my bruises and I wince she looks at me, stops and settles down - bless!!  I am hoping she has 6th sense and is being gentle for a reason - she knows something....   


So no baths or hot water bottles but a blankie on the sofa? That's always good for a bit of comfort.  And an extra pillow to lounge against....


Well - it's that time of day.  The rain is really heavy so time to light my 3 candles (one for each embie) and curl up with a trashy film.  It's at times like this I love the 2ww.  I can be lazy and not feel a smidgen of guilt!!!     Are you working Lexi?


catch you later


S


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Lexi, poor little doggie, like the thought of curling up to a warm little dog and feeling sorry together though. Trying to keep a bit of a brave face for DH (don't think he could cope with me being truly miserable over my lumps and bruises), but have found that I seem to channel everything into chocolate / nuts / snacks instead. Not quite what I had in mind... Could you ask your clinic about the needles? I have these lovely blue needles which I initially was told I could use ( reception girl "I have worked here for 10 years and I promise you that you can use them"), but when I got spooked and checked with the nurse, she said that I might be safer with the bigger, green ones though. I did think I could use the blue one on my thighs...definitely worth checking...

Sa11en, sounds like you are having a lovely time  Enjoy!!!! Might steal the sofa this evening and have the blanket - and my hot waterbottle strategically placed on my bottom.

C xx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sa11en your cat is lovely, she's just like my cat who is also major snuggly at the mo. I am supposed to be working but have had a complete nightmare since transfer, got flu/cold thing and now a urine infection. Sorry for tmi but it's been a pretty crap week for me. Spent a lot of time on the sofa feeling sorry for myself. 

Cassie, I have done my injection this evening and reverted back to my bottom! Didn't hurt half as much tonight so maybe I'm getting immune to the pain. 

Another day over phew! Xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh lexi - you poor thing feeling unwell. I guess it's ur body's way of getting u to slow down & rest. Ivf is so hard on ur body, especially using ur own eggs. I have donor which I have found to be much less demanding emotionally & physically. However I'm pumped full of drugs for 2ww, much like you & we mustn't underestimate the effect they have on our bodies. U take it easy & snuggle with puss & pup. Glad ur bot injection went well. 

Xxxx


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oooh lexi, cannot believe that you have flu AND urineinfection in addition to these awful jabs    . I have a cough ( keeps me awake at night) and the injections and i am feeling quite sorry for myself   , cannot even imagine how awful you must feel. Envious that you have injections out of the way though...Good for you!

Sa11en, i agree, all these hormones / drugs are really messing with our systems....   for really strong and healthy DE!

Afm, have done my clexane, but my prontogest is at 10, my poor, poor bottom  . Am dreading this, poor DH is making this lovely fish pie and i am struggling to be as appreciative as i should, sitting very carefully propped up in sofa with lots of pillows  

C xx


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi ladies -it's sa11en/Sonia. Long story but needed new account.

Have been thinking of u guys nearing ur otd and wondering how u got on? I tested last Saturday and was BFN. Ver sad but we have a new donor lined up and are fortunate that we can cycle again straight away. ET is approximately 2 weeks.  My concern though is that my tummy is a patchwork of bruises! How/where can I inject clexane if the area around my stomach is bruised?

Hoping I see good news posted on here!

Much love 

Sonia


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Sonia,

I am so sorry for your BFN    .

I tested this week and also got a BFN, so i know how devastating it is.  I so hope that you will be successful this coming cycle   .

I know what you mean about being bruised. I was quite bad at the end ( stopped for now) and i stared to inject quite far out towards my waist and all the way down as far as i could grab onto some fat... If that not is enough, maybe you could speak to a nurse about injecting on your legs? Think i saw a thread where some ladies did clexane there, but you do need to check as clexane needs to go into fat i think....

Lots of    for your next cycle!!

C xx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Big   to everyone on here. 

It's a bfn for me too, my otd is on Monday so I'm still on those awful injections just in case a miracle happens. I have tested 14 days post transfer so I have to accept defeat. I not only have the emotional scars of this cycle but some whacking great bruises and huge lumps on my bottom as a painful reminder. 

It's really hit me this time round, I'd had my tubes removed since my first cycle and thought I'd got rid of our problem. I can't face anyone and not sure how we move on from this as I am pretty much done in  

Sonia glad you can get going again so quickly, I think clexane has to go in your tummy unfortunately. 

Anyway ladies sorry to be doom and gloom, wishing, hoping & praying it will be our turn soon

Lots of love xx


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh girls!!!!!! I'm so so sad to hear ur news 😢😢😢😢 I think I was more upset with my abandoned OE cycles as with DE there is still hope for me to make my family. So I really do feel your pain and I am so sorry to you both. 

I'm currently at serum which I would recommend if either of you have another OE cycle in you. The clinic is brilliant, cheap and very forward thinking regarding stimulation, fertilisation etc. plus Athens is an amazing city. In spite of everything we look forward to going back there. 

I've bookmarked this thread and would love for you to update me on how you get on. 

Chin up girls, large red wine & hot bath. Cuddles from cats, dogs and partners/husbands

Much love & positivity that you get through this and are successful in the future.

Sonia


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh Lexi,

Am so sorry to hear that     . Please be gentle with yourself, it sound like you are having a really tough time. I was feeling something similar earlier this week, just so exhausted, mentally and physically, sore everywhere, fat ( well i am after this cycle), and just with that sinking feeling that if this didn't work, then what on earth could i do...

Praying for a miracle for you    . If not, it doesn't feel like it now, but it will get easier. My dark cloud started to lift a bit yesterday, i am still far from OK, but have started to make some new plans. PM me anytime if you want.

Sonia, have heard a lot of really good things about Serum, am actually planning to have a telephone consultation with Penny as soon as i can get my act together.      that they will come through for you this time!

C xx


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

Ur right cassie, getting a bfn is so exhausting physically and emotionally. We put our bodies through so much and you girls doing OE have all the stimulation drugs and the trauma internally from EC too.  Take some time to heal and recover your strength. You'll be pleased with penny. She is amazing. By the time I saw her it was too late for my OE but if I'd seen her for my first cycle I reckon she could have done something. 

Lexi - test again tomorrow but I too admitted defeat when saw the lack of lines on the test. Take time to heal.  It's raw now but it will get better. You must allow yourself to grieve and go through the different stages involved.  Last week I didn't want to see anyone and I was really cross when my friend turned up at my house. I just wanted to be with DH. Still, she meant well and I'm lucky that she cares. Do what feels right for you.b

I feel very positive about my nectt cycle.  I believe with DE it's just a numbers game. Roll the dice and at some point you get a 6. We're going fresh to increase our chances and are keeping everything crossed that we have frosties as a back up plan.  it's weird going so soon but I have faith in penny. 

Much love and strength to you both

Sonia


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks ladies, I just feel completely numb with it all. The last year just seems to have been one lot of bad news after bad news. 

Can I just ask re clinics, we have looked at serum but hoping to continue with my own eggs for at least a couple more times. Would you still suggest going there? We were thinking of going to the Argc as they seem to have amazing results for my age group. Would really appreciate your thoughts? 

Xxx


----------



## cassie5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Lexi,

It will get better, it just feels like that at the moment. Somehow we always manage to pick ourselves up again, even when it feels totally hopless    . Just be very gentle with yourself. 
I was at the argc. They are really good, even if everything seems quite chaotic at the time. It is also quite an investment in terms of time ( and money) with daily bloodtests, sometimes twice daily and scans every other day. They are also quite heavy in terms of meds. I did like them a lot, will probably go there again if my hormone levels are OK ( i am 40, so have high fsh), but quite keen to hear what penny at Serum has to say. I think serum is supposed to be a lot cheaper as well. Sonia, you might have more comparative info?

Sonia, very much looking forward to speaking to Penny, she does sound amazing! You sound like you are in a really good place atm, that is so good! Will hopefully get there soon.

C xx


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi ladies,

It's positive to hear ur both thinking about next steps!!!!! If you have the money then keep going. With regards clinics ...

I hear good things about the lister. One (might even be two) of my friends went there for de with their sisters. I believe they also specialise in older women, poor responders and low AMH.

Argc - my best friend is currently at homerton for her OE NHS, if this fails she will go to argc because the care is very personalised. Intensive coz u need daily bloods and more frequent scans but they have excellent results. They also look at ur immunes. However it is very very expensive (same as my de cycle including my flights, normal meds and immune meds from dr g)

Serum - love it!! OE or DE this is my clinic of choice however u obviously have to go abroad.  DE is a less intense programme as I just go for ET (dh left a sample when we went for our consult). But speaking to penny she is all about a gentle stimulation, quality over quantity. This applies to her donors as well. She was shocked when we discussed the protocols I'd been on for OE. Such high doses she feels is unneccessary to produce results. Athens is a beautiful city and cheap once ur there.  If u can fly off peak for a long weekend I would recommend it and while ur at it pop in to see penny.  She can be a bit abrupt but she's a straight talker and says it as it is.  If she can help ur she will, if she can't then she'll say so. Cost wise the drugs from Greece are cheap, the procedure is cheap, the clinic are very relaxed and chilled. On ET we were booked for 11 but penny said come when we like...have breakfast, relax, come midday or after....whenever.  Relax & don't worry are penny's favourite words to me (and I don't think im neurotic at all about this process)

U both produce eggs so there's still a chance for u.  Whatever ur next steps I would consider having serum do a hidden c test as this is a major factor in non-implantation. 

Best of luck and keep me posted

Love

S


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

Found this serum v Argc debate on here and it made me think of you...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=286251.0

Best of luck

Sonia


----------

